# Camel Cowfish



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I have wanted a camel cowfish since I started my tank, my LFS has a 2" cow for $23. My tank is 55 gallons with 60 lbs of live rock and 55 lbs of live sand, livestock is a pair of ocellaris clownfish, a firefish, and a zebra bar goby. I have read everything i can find about this fish and i wanted a second opinion. Is it a buy or a no go?


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd say no-go based on your tank size... I believe they need 75+gal
Boxfish tend to release tank killer toxins when stressed


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I already got him and he is doing great. I plan on trading or selling him when he gets to be too big for my tank. He eats like a pig! he is also very active. I had no idea a cow fish could b as active as him, it almost seems like he is a tang or a wrasse stuck in a cowfish body.*w3


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

congrats! keep us posted


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

will do.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

How but posting a pic of your tank. I'm looking at getting a 40 or 55 gallon tank this week end and want to get some clown fish and a couple of gobbies to. I would love to see your set up. Did you buy all 60 lbs at once or can you buy some pieces at s time?


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I do not have a pic right now and i won't be able to take one until tomorrow because my tank is off for the night but I will gladly post one tomorrow for you in this thread. I actually bought my rock in parts, I bought 25 lbs at first, then 25 more from online dealers, and lastly I went to petco and got 2 rocks from their tanks that are roughly 5 pounds each.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would like to pick your brain a lil if I can. About how long did it take you to set it up b4 you got your clown fish? What filter set up are you using? And did you get both clown fish together or one at a time? And what was the time line between your 1st fish to your last? How long have you had your tank in totalThanks for any advice you can give me.

Ps about how much you spend on your setup?(if not to personal)


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Well i had my tank up for 6 weeks letting it cycle completely, and I got my firefish first and 2 weeks later I got my clowns. I purchased them both at the same time and i also asked for one bigger one and one smaller one. This way the bigger clown would be the dominant clown and become the female with much less fighting. If you buy 2 clowns that are of the same size there will be much more fighting to establish dominance than if you buy one small one big. For my filter I have my live rock and sand with a seacloe 100 skimmer, and i have a whisper power filter with the carbon pad and small pieces of live rock in it. My timeline from first fish to last has been about 5 months with my cowfish being my last. But I also didn't buy any new fish after my bar goby util my cowfish, and from first to bar goby was about two and a half months. All together my tank has been up for six ad a half months. My setup in total has cost me with fish and coral about $1,000. But I already had my 55 gal tank in my garage and i got it for free. Sorry it's so long but I hope I could be of some help.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

This is a pic of my cowfish 

<a href="http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/abcdefghijklmonp/?action=view&current=cow.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/abcdefghijklmonp/cow.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

